# gap distance in mouse cage



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

how close together should the bars be on a mouse cage to prevent babies escaping? ive just been given a cage and the bars are between 1/4 of an inch and half an inch apart. would this be ok for mice? thanks


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

i didnt word that well,the gaps are 1 cm. can baby mice squeeze through that? thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If it's for show type mice, that'll be fine, I would be cautious of putting pet type mice in there though.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Babies would get out though whether they were show or hobbies.

I have some mice cages, pet ones, that have bars only 6mm apart.
They are great for baby mice but I tend to use them for the hamsters and use labs for the mice.

Failing that, if you have the space, I like my perfecto tanks for the mouse babies once they are waddling around.


----------

